# Polish Arabians - info wanted for newbie



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Get her off the sweet feed, for starters. It's like crack for horses, but especially for sensitive, more reactive horses like Arabians. It's similar to feeding your 3 y/o child candy for breakfast, lunch and dinner. 

No, Arabs don't need a special diet. They're just horses, after all.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Here she is in 2011
Nearly 150 horses seized from Maryland breeder - Washington Post


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Seems that was a real knowledgeable person writing that article......

As Speedracer said, ditch the sweetfeed and oats, give her free choice grass hay, maybe a handful of alfalfa and a vitamin/ mineral supplement or ration balancer. Arabians are easy keepers. The desert, where they originate from, doesn't have lush pasture and sweetfeed....;-)

Oh, and no new Arabian owner gets away with not posting pictures....


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is what she looked like in spring 2011



Here are a few photos of her this evening. 



Her "dorsal stripe"



Another photo



Apparently she is shy around her feet and needs work there but the trainer was able to get her to let my daughter sit on her bareback and walk around, being led. I can't believe I'm even doing this. My greatest hope for her is that we can make a 4H horse out of her. Only time will tell.

I'd appreciate any comments or insights into the Polish breed. Does she look Polish? What you notice in conformation, etc. What are they like, etc.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

error error


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

She does not have a dorsal stripe if she is purebred. That is counter shading.
Arabians do not carry the dilute genes.
To answer your question "does she look polish" she looks arabian.
The Poles imported numerous horses from the desert over the centuries as outcrosses for their program.
Arabians are more sensitive than other breeds but she can indeed become a 4H project.
Both my daughters used purebreds and half arabians in their 4H projects
Arabians IMO are more intelligent than most breeds. They are also more curious and bond better with their owners.
Take your time building trust with her and you will be rewarded with her loyalty. dont rush it . Take your time and allow her to set the pace for any training or bonding.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I do like the way she's put together, and she could very well be of Polish breeding. Is she registered? If so, maybe you could get hardship papers from the AHA. You'd have to know her registered name, though.

As dba stated that's not a dorsal stripe, it's counter shading. Arabs don't have true dorsal stripes. 

She looks of Polish breeding to me with her straight profile, good bone, and non-flat topline. The Polish horses were bred for performance, so trying for the seahorse head went out the window in favor of good bone, big, hard feet and performance conformation.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

You did an awesome job with that mare. What a beauty. She is so lucky to have you. I love the Polish line as well. They are such solid horses. Bask is probably the one of the most famous sires in the Polish line. They even have a lifesize bronze statue of him in the main building at the Museum of the Horse in Lexington, KY. Not a bad legacy.


----------



## missaddie (Aug 18, 2013)

I think she is a cutie! 
I have a close friend that owns many Egyptian Arabians, and also one polish Arabian. While they can be quite "fresh" they are all awesome horses and when you are able to get their trust they will do anything for you, and do it all day! It just takes a lot of time, but it is so worth it in the end. Good luck with her!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I know of the Canterbury horses very well. You have yourself one very well-bred Polish Arabian! They are awesome horses, very athletic and have wonderful dispositions. I fed mine sweet feed and hay without any troubles at all, Arabian are no more "reactive" than any other breed, in fact mine were more calm than most.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think the skinny mare of the first pic is yours. That mare has the mane on the left, yours has it right


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I think the trick with arabs or any 'hot' horse is learning how to focus all their energy/intelligence, otherwise, you end up with the snorting/high-headed monsters you were warned about


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't know all that much about Arabs, but just wanted to say that she's lovely! Looking forward to more pics~


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Desertwoman, I brushed her mane the wrong way one day to get an idea of what she looked like like that. Then another day I did it the other side. The first photos look like this: Obviously still doesn't mean she's the same horse. It was the dorsal shading and light bay color that got me thinking. I have some work to do to find out more information.

Here are other photos that show the mane on the other side.










and this:









Here's her teeth. Any age guesses?


















What other markings do I need? Small white swirl on her forehead. I'll look more closely to try to get more photos. Going to get better prepared before I go on a search.

She sure is sweet but does easily snort like you say,smguidotti. The trainer is helping me foucus her energy nicely. Thank you so much Zexious. I enjoy sharing pics. Hopefully soon I'll have more pics of her lunging and lead line walking in the arena. Will working on trying to see if I can ID her. 

Oh and also found out the barn owner doesn't feed sweet feed - lots of hay, oats, strategy and beet pulp. She's very knowledgeable and loves Arabians.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You'll need a clear picture of her star, where it sits also, for ID, and maybe a general idea of her age. 
I'm pretty optimistic that somebody from the site I gave you can help ID her


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Can you get a better picture of her star? I have already started looking through the 149 horses that marsha had registered, about half way through and have found two that could be your mare. But can't be sure without really being able to see her star.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Twilight Arabians, here is a photo of the little white mark on her forehead. I hope this helps. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

And Thank you SO much for looking through that information for me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my....she's got the swirl halfway down the neck!
Bedouins believe horses with that swirl, on both sides, should never be sold. They're special. I found that to be true, I had three.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay, so out of 149 horses, only 7 are bey with a star and no other markings. Out of the 7 only 2 have stars that somewhat look like your horses star. It's really hard to know for sure because it really depends on how spot on the breeder was with drawing markings, and will how many horses she had I don't hold out much hope...

But here are pictures of the two sets a star markings. This first mare would be 10 years old now.










This mare would be 5 now.










I really am no good at aging horses, so if anyone has any opinions on witch horse you might think she is let me know. All of the horses were DNA typed so if you contact AHA i'm sure they could get you her papers and get her DNA typed so that you would know for sure who she is.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, this is wonderful!! I was told she was 7 but think she is 10 based on her teeth. The first one more closely matches her star - its a little off to the right and looks almost exactly like it. Do you know the name of the first horse? I will get her DNA typed to see who she is. Thank you SOO much!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Doodlesweaver said:


> Oh my gosh, this is wonderful!! I was told she was 7 but think she is 10 based on her teeth. The first one more closely matches her star - its a little off to the right and looks almost exactly like it. Do you know the name of the first horse? I will get her DNA typed to see who she is. Thank you SOO much!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*ENYGMA AHR*608395 Bay 2003
*(GOLIAT XEKLEKTIKA)

Her sire Goliat









You can view her entire pedigree here: Enygma Arabian


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

On the Arabian forum they thought she might be AHR 628280. Is this the same horse as the first or second horse above? Enygma is such a beautiful name! What a beautiful name.

Thank you so much for her pedigree! I can't tell you how much I appreciate your help today! You all have really made this so much fun for me. Thank you!!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Doodlesweaver said:


> On the Arabian forum they thought she might be AHR 628280. Is this the same horse as the first or second horse above? Enygma is such a beautiful name! What a beautiful name.
> 
> Thank you so much for her pedigree! I can't tell you how much I appreciate your help today! You all have really made this so much fun for me. Thank you!!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, but she was on my list.

*SANSKRITKA AHR*628280 Bay 2005
*(GANGES x SIEJA)










Could be her, really hard to tell from just one marking.

Photo of Ganges


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

If she were Ganges daughter that would make her 8 yrs old and the barn owner told me she was 7(ish). I think her markings look more like the 10 yr old mare you identified, so kindly, Enygma. Personally from seeing her I think she resembles the photos of Goliat more than she does Ganges. 

This is going to be an exciting learning experience for the kids, and adults. An entire world just opened up to me after very reluctantly at first letting this sweet little mare into my heart. 

I really think she might be good at endurance riding - if she likes it, that is. Training for endurance rides is just the best. I LOVE to train for endurance. My daughter was saying today we could try her in a Dr. Cook's bitless bridle to see if that might work with her. And a little light hunt seat saddle. I'm very keen on getting the younger ones into endurance. Maybe I could find a 4Her that was interested in endurance and have them train with us. We'd be set to do a 30 mile in another year. Wouldn't it be neat if we took a little Polish Arabian in and beat all the warmbloods with a 4H kid! Hehe.. Just kidding. 

Wonder how she does with other horses on a trail? A lot will depend on that one factor alone as far as endurance. But if she's not good on a trail or with other horses we'll just figure out what she does like. The longer I'm into raising horses the more I realize that the horse picks their own discipline. Just like a kid does. 

Boy this has been a super day as far as horses go. Just saw a video of one of our kids doing her first xcountry, learned about little Sophie, training my big guy and planning to do freestyle dressage with my daughter's horse, picking out rap music on the way back from the barn that will go well with him. 

Thank you so much for helping me deserthorsewoman and TwilightArabians.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80yzHuye8cA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Little treat for you, in case she is Sanskritka......;-)


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Doodlesweaver said:


> If she were Ganges daughter that would make her 8 yrs old and the barn owner told me she was 7(ish). I think her markings look more like the 10 yr old mare you identified, so kindly, Enygma. Personally from seeing her I think she resembles the photos of Goliat more than she does Ganges.
> 
> This is going to be an exciting learning experience for the kids, and adults. An entire world just opened up to me after very reluctantly at first letting this sweet little mare into my heart.
> 
> ...


Your welcome! Be sure to let me know what AHA says.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Now that is an arabian stallion anyone should appreciate deserthorsewoman.
I know it was meant for the OP but I want to thank you for the link. Shalom


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Now that is an arabian stallion anyone should appreciate deserthorsewoman.
> I know it was meant for the OP but I want to thank you for the link. Shalom


My pleasure, DB;-)


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome! You have a beautiful Polish treasure!

Marsha had some wonderful horses.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Very nice looking mare you've got there  Her star reminds me of my gal's - kinda a "barely there" type star. Actually I don't even know if she's got one anymore >.> It was only ever like 5 white hairs.

I was 12yrs old when my grandpa unloaded this green broke 4yo Polish Arab mare. She was my 4H project horse as well. Everyone thought he was crazy (he thought he was too), but she's turned out to be one of the best horses I could have asked for. We learned a lot together and she was always fairly patient with me lol. Probably the least "Arab-y" Arabian I've ever come across. She really won me over with the polish breeding.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

The only way to find out for sure is to pull hair and compare it to the horse you think she is. AHA keeps DNA on file and they can test it to see if it matches.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Here are a few updated pics from our work with her this weekend. She is super duper smart and is better at lunging herself than we are! Haha.

Here's a photo of her free jumping. Check out the knees! 










Here she is under saddle on the lunge yesterday. She is doing really well with my daughter and the trainer. 










Her pretty little head:










She is coming right along. Very smart and wanting to please. She is working very hard. We can hose her off in the wash bay now without problem, mostly pick up all her feet. 

I think she likes all the attention, personally. Just have to go at her pace, though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_

WSArabians, I'm going to have her DNA tested when the vet comes out.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the DNA testing has to go through the registry, you order the kit, pull the hair send it in and they compare. Your vet wouldn't have anything to compare it to;-)
Info should be on the AHA website.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, it has to be sent in to AHA and I'm not sure on the price, but I believe it is around $100-150.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Today was a great day for little Sophie. She learned to walk down the hill and into the creek AND stood for the ferrier to trim her back feet. The trainer is working with her 5-6 days/week and she's coming right along. Today the trainer said to the kids after riding at the lunge, "Now you all need to take her for grass and 'waller' her all over. 13 yr olds are good for that. Sophie's well on her way to 4H horse camp. This summer she'll be a staff horse to get gently desensitized and summer of 2015 plan to have a camper take her to camp. Her trainer is one of the counselors so I think that will work out well. Also learned today if you feed them grain while they're getting shod the horse will calm down A LOT.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Anglo x Polish Arabian sport horse filly (? Sanskritka x Gem Twist's brother "New Twist") - bred as eventing prospect. Less than 24 hrs old.  Already have her training schedule planned out - lol! (Knock wood). Her name is "Tiger Lilly" aka Little Squirt!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Awww, Little Squirt is adorable, what a beauty!!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful filly!


----------

